# Gun Safety Tip



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Great practice.

We have a rule at our camp. All rifle actions must be open within 100 yards of the camp during hunting season.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I like the bright orange chamber safety flags.
https://www.amazon.com/UTG-Universal-Firearm-Chamber-Safety/dp/B00CJ7F1T2/ref=pd_day0_hl_200_1?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00CJ7F1T2&pd_rd_r=e747c5e4-ff05-11e8-ade5-fb19e6f8bfdd&pd_rd_w=aqy1t&pd_rd_wg=3OGSH&pf_rd_p=ad07871c-e646-4161-82c7-5ed0d4c85b07&pf_rd_r=9M2T2S4V5HAGA7K1DEW5&psc=1&refRID=9M2T2S4V5HAGA7K1DEW5
By trimming the post down to an appropriate length with a pair of side cutters, they also work on pistols. Appropriate pistol lengths are sold, I just like the more universal approach of one size flag can be made to fit most.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Oso954 said:


> I like the bright orange chamber safety flags.
> https://www.amazon.com/UTG-Universa...HAGA7K1DEW5&psc=1&refRID=9M2T2S4V5HAGA7K1DEW5
> By trimming the post down to an appropriate length with a pair of side cutters, they also work on pistols. Appropriate pistol lengths are sold, I just like the more universal approach of one size flag can be made to fit most.


 Thanks for the link but I tried a similar approach and discovered the bore was obstructed to clean with it in place.:biggrin2: If I engage the factory lock for cleaning, a cleaning rod bumps the release on the Ruger pictured and the bolt slams closed. Also reading reviews it has been found they can leave plastic residue in the chamber and ejection port. 

So for time being I'll stay with my DIY invention for use on this particular gun. Mileage may be better on others.


EDIT: I see they do make --Remove Before Firing - orange tags I could easily clip to mine and that's probably a good idea for visibility, although removal is pretty much a given before firing.:wink2:


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

We use the bore flags as mentioned at our range. They will fit into any bore. They may stick out the end of the barrel of a pistol, but no harm done. Bolt actions, semi autos, even lever actions. It is good to see a flag on the firearms when we go "cold". Feel safer.


----------

